# Squale..First 'new' Watch For Ages..



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just plopped on the doorstep this morning









Its a Squale 100atm (1000 M







) ETA automatic late 60's early 70's?,

I bought it from a very nice man in Norway ( who recently joined the forum







), it was a watch that diddnt fit in with his 'theme' so I was lucky enough to buy it as I think it fits very well with my collection, I have the Seiko 6105 and the DoxaRLT which were its contempories,

I dont know much about the Squale brand but apparently the same case was used by a variety of people,

this example is in quite nice condition with only the lume on the hands missing in parts, the lume still glows very well







,

Here is a quick photo which really doesnt do it any justice at all, its 40mm wide and 14mm thick..

I really love it!!

Thanks Knut and PG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one Jase.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

I like that Jase. Very manly....... come to think of it, you'd be better selling it to me!







The strap looks unusual, like a rubber take of an ss?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very cool Jase, love the orange on the bezel


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its marked 'HAI' on the dial which means shark







So does Squale so its double sharky









Ive just noticed that the hands are almost exactly the same as Johns Doxa.....









The strap is a Speidel rubber jobbie, your right is is a unusual pattern, Im not into rubber straps ...On watches......So Ill change it out soon....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed Jason - any idea of age? Squalus is latin for shark (I think







) so that's where the name comes from I think - Squale are dive equipment manufacturers I think. What's on the back just out of interest - any fancy engravings etc?

Enjoy


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice one Jason!

Very nice bezel.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like that a lot Jason


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers guys, heres the back....


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice Jason









It reminds me of a rare Glycine diver that I was outbid on last year .... it looked like this one ...

[attachmentid=5158]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks very similar John, the crystal arrangement is the same, its a screw in from the front affair using a hex type bezel, this case has crown at 4, the Glycine has it at 3 by the look of it..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Very nice Jason, I prefer watches when they have aged just a touch, like the back too.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That looks great, Jase! Great colour combo. I'm changing photo hosts, but I'll try to get some pics of my Squale's up here. That case is very widespread (not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing). Zodiac used it on their earliest Super Sea Wolf, Edox used it on their diver and I've seen it used by half a dozen other brands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Glad I was in the right place at the right time Jase, and Knut.

Can't wait to see it in the steel


----------

